# Tortoise Hybrids



## jsheffield (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello,

A post on FB today shared a pic of what looked to my eye to be a regular redfoot tortoise, but which the person sharing the photo said was a redfoot/sulcata hybrid.







I'm interested in finding out more about hybrid tortoises, and how hybridizing works, in theory as well as in practice.

I'd be grateful if some of you could share your experience, links to articles on the subject, and/or pictures of hybrid tortoises.

I'm trying to parse out to what degree the various types of tortoises hybridizing would be chihuahua/great dane VS horse/mule ....

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm skeptical about that post. They also said their adult Redfoot is a hypo and if you look at the picture they posted it's clearly not


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jamie 
Red foot torts need fruit and meat!
Sulcata ‘s need grass ( fiber ) fruit and meat isn’t good for Sulcata ‘s they need sun light !
Redfoots need more shade ! So the person that did this really better stick to goldfish ( he’s not real bright ) [emoji217]


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 10, 2019)

Different kinds of Tortoises are different species so it is like horse and donkey making a mule and not at all like crossing dog breeds.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 10, 2019)

There are many threads on TFO covering this topic. I know it's less interesting to read "old" posts, but the info is still good, and some of the explanations are great.

I have seen images of hybrids between red foots and radiated, red foots and sulcata, red foots and yellow foots, sulcata and leopards, and many intergrades between subspecies of greeks and hermann's.

Many of these are images I have seen here as well as elsewhere.

Obviously some folks think it's cool and all. I tend to be more interested in keeping like species, geographic variants and other distinctions clear and un-muddled.

Use the search box at the top right with the term 'hybrid' when you are on the page that shows all the subforums. It's a topic that might be in anyone of several subforums.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Apr 10, 2019)

I saw a comment on Facebook where the breeder of these hybrids claims it was unexpected and accidental.

Hmmm....well if they are housing different species together in the first place, what did they think would happen?! Just another perfect example and reason to not house different species together.

I think they were also trying to sell them for $2,500 each.


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 10, 2019)

Will said:


> There are many threads on TFO covering this topic. I know it's less interesting to read "old" posts, but the info is still good, and some of the explanations are great.



I did search and read the old threads, and found them lacking in both links and pictures ....

Jamie


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 11, 2019)

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-question-i-got-today….140805/#post-1314662 . image of a published account of redfoot w/ radiated

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-x-redfoot-hybrid.142857/ . image of sulcata redfoot hybrid

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/redfoot-yellowfoot-hybrid.113781/ . redfoot and yellowfoot

I think you don't know how to search, or you are just good at getting someone else to do it for you. There are more, knock yourself out.
Even though I am really angry with TFO for the blow-up of pop-up/in ads etc, there is no denying it has become to biggest library of tortoise information. Lots of it is crap to be sure. But lots is information you are only going find here, as in a one stop place.




jsheffield said:


> I did search and read the old threads, and found them lacking in both links and pictures ....
> 
> Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 11, 2019)

Lessons learned ....

J


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Lessons learned ....
> 
> J


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I have trouble with the Forum's search feature too. When I want to 'search' I go to Google and type in "Tortoise Forum - Tortoise Hybrids"


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Now today these HET "Redcatas" are for sale. I'm not buying it.


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 17, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Now today these HET "Redcatas" are for sale. I'm not buying it.



Right?

J


----------

